

Over 1,200 Hackers Are Attending MHacks - brettneese
http://www.forbes.com/sites/amitchowdhry/2013/09/10/over-1200-hackers-are-attending-mhacks-at-university-of-michigans-stadium-this-month/

======
adamfeldman
Incredible that they've found a way to fund the attendance costs for everyone
from travel to food.

On a sidenote, lot's of awesome stuff coming out of Ann Arbor. Rapt.fm was
born at a Startup Weekend there ([http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/05/rapt-fm-
beta-public-launch/](http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/05/rapt-fm-beta-public-
launch/)).

------
adambratt
This is insane!

Last year they had an entire floor in a massive building dedicated to sleeping
hackers!!

------
rholdy
Looks like an awesome event. I'm excited to see what comes of it.

------
rjvir
I can't wait! The last MHacks was so awesome.

------
gailees
Does this make it the largest hackathon ever?

~~~
mattste
The fact that it's in The Big House should count as a +300 people.

